# 2013 Enduro Events



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to next season, hoping to get 6 or so races in.

That being said, what's on the go for next year? Post up any relevant info for the coming Enduro season.

Can't bloody wait for the next racing season!


----------



## batts65 (Nov 9, 2006)

The Eastern States Cup is taking on 4-6 enduro events along with the the usual downhill race schedule, we will be releasing the dates and locations soon for both DH and enduro
. 
So far we have Killington Vt, Attitash NH and Plattekill NY in line for enduro. Hope to add one or two more venues.

Schedule should be all set in January and I will make sure it is posted up here.


----------



## mxwit (May 11, 2006)

Big Mountain Enduros have released their schedule for 2013 with races in Utah, Colorado, and New Mexico: Big Mountain Enduro Venues - Big Mountain Enduro Series

The Enduro World Series schedules shows two dates in the US (Crankworx Whistler and Trestle/Winter Park) along with Euro stops: Enduro World Series

Still waiting for dates for Oregon, etc...


----------



## Ksipes (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Socal is starting early. Temecula/Socal Enduro is January 20th and Black Mountain/Racers and Chasers in SD is early February.


----------



## gsxr1000dave (Nov 17, 2008)

batts65 said:


> The Eastern States Cup is taking on 4-6 enduro events along with the the usual downhill race schedule, we will be releasing the dates and locations soon for both DH and enduro
> .
> So far we have Killington Vt, Attitash NH and Plattekill NY in line for enduro. Hope to add one or two more venues.
> 
> Schedule should be all set in January and I will make sure it is posted up here.


are all of these races going to be lift assisted?


----------



## batts65 (Nov 9, 2006)

gsxr1000dave said:


> are all of these races going to be lift assisted?


Not completely, still working out the details with each venue and course layout. What we would like to see is probably one lift ride either at the start of the day or at the end depending on stages and layout. Possibly 2 lift riders throughout the day, but it is Enduro, so plan to pedal, but not "race" up the hill.


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

*California Enduro Series*

I know this has been plastered around this site and a few others, but I thought it was worth linking it here.

I'm pretty jealous with what you guys have going on in the state's. I'm sure it's only a short matter of time before BC gets something up and running....


----------



## nybike1971 (Oct 6, 2005)

batts65 said:


> Not completely, still working out the details with each venue and course layout. What we would like to see is probably one lift ride either at the start of the day or at the end depending on stages and layout. Possibly 2 lift riders throughout the day, but it is Enduro, so plan to pedal, but not "race" up the hill.


Batts,

I like what I am hearing!

Minimize the use of lifts. That will make the races interesting. I have ridden a couple of the Super-enduro race courses in Italy when I was visiting my parents a couple of Summers ago and they end up being roughly 20 miles and 4,000-5,000ft of climbing and descending. The races take 4-6 hours to complete and include up to 5 timed stages 6-20 minute long. I find this format really fun because it's a full day on the bike on fun trails, not just waiting around all day for a few minutes of racing or an infinite slog.

This format is really well suited for our East Coast terrain where we don't have endless vertical as in the Big Mountain Enduro series.

Are you and ViciousDHer considering venues outside of bike parks? I have a killer course mapped out at Pittsfield State Forest for example that I would be happy to show you in the Spring. Not sure how complex the logistics of running a race there would be.

Luca


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Update to Socal

1/11 Fontana Super D
1/18 Vail Lake Enduro
1/25 Fontana Super D
2/8 Fontana Super D
2/15 Black Mountain Enduro
2/22 Fontana Super D

Enduro typically does not include lift assist since it defeats the purpose of the race and allows for the use of more dedicated DH bikes. Some of the European races use them for a single transfer stage but still have other stages you have to climb.


----------



## sockeyered (Feb 6, 2011)

*Capitol Forest Enduro*

The 2nd Annual Diamondback Capitol Forest Enduro is set for September 14th.

Like us on Facebook to keep up the latest


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Capital forest looks like fun, its only a hour and a half from my moms place according to google. Might have to check it out if Im not broken from doing the Big Mountain Enduro races this year.


----------



## mxwit (May 11, 2006)

Interesting "add-on" enduro: 2013 Breck Epic Race Preview

Anyone with local knowledge have thoughts on this? Closest we'll get to a Trans-Provence in the US, or just a lame add-on to take advantage of the enduro craze?


----------



## govemtb (Apr 30, 2011)

*Bootleg Canyon Banzai Enduro Race*

Bootleg Canyon Banzai Enduro Race

March 2nd 2013


----------



## govemtb (Apr 30, 2011)

Bootleg Canyon Banzai Enduro Race

March 2nd 2013

Bootleg Canyon BANZAI | Saturday March 2nd

https://www.facebook.com/events/400730936677713/

https://www.facebook.com/Bootlegenduro


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

This looks like it might be fun. 


govemtb said:


> Bootleg Canyon Banzai Enduro Race
> 
> March 2nd 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

The permit application has been delivered for an Enduro race to be put on by an experienced promoter in the Pisgah National Forest. It's in the hands of the NFS right now.

June 22 (assuming it all works out).

Keep an eye on this site for details as soon as they are available:

Pisgah Productions


----------



## KonaEnduroJC (Jan 16, 2005)

mxwit said:


> Interesting "add-on" enduro: 2013 Breck Epic Race Preview
> 
> Anyone with local knowledge have thoughts on this? Closest we'll get to a Trans-Provence in the US, or just a lame add-on to take advantage of the enduro craze?


I dont think it will be anything like the Trans-Provence... Mostly XC racers attend the Breck Epic, but there are some badass descents in the race.


----------



## randomroot (Jul 18, 2011)

I am thinking of trying a enduro race this year, and being a newbie i'd probably do cat 3.
The oregon series looks pretty cool, Has anyone done the Ashland course, how is it?


----------



## J_BAT (Mar 22, 2011)

Wish there was something in Texas ! I want to race. But even angle fire is 13 hour drive


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

*KALI Spring Enduro, Weaverville, CA. May 26*









As with all events from *Team Bigfoot *this one is just a bit different. This one is about determining the most all-around rider, with equal emphasis on climbing, descending and speed. Racers must use the same bicycle for all three events.

Stage #1. Cross Country. 5.5 miles. For this mass start event the course heads out the rear of Trinity High School, drops down the infamous "Cork Screw" and then does a lap of the new 4.7 mile singletrack, "McKenzie Loop." 
Start Times: 10:00 am Expert Pro, 10:01 am Sport, 10.02 am Beginner

Stage #2. Hill Climb. 3-miles 1,300 feet of elevation gain with an average grade of 8%. This mass start event head up Weaver Bally road, a wide fireroad that's mostly hardpack dirt, but with a few sections of gravel. The start times are spread out my category to give all racers a little time to recover from the Cross Country stage. 
Start Times: 11:00 am Expert Pro,11:10 am Sport,11:20 am Beginner

Stage #3. Super-D. 8-miles 1,300 feet of elevation drop. The final stage is an individual time trial. After finishing the hill climb riders may take some time to recover before getting lined up for the Super-D. Depending on the number of riders we'll use 30-second or 60-second intervals.

SUPER ENDURO:To give the toughest racers their own game of "Quien es Mas Macho?" we offer the Super Enduro for riders who race Saturday's 6 Hours of Weaverville and the 3 stages of Sunday's Enduro. First place medals will be awarded in all categories based on the combined time of a rider's fastest 2 laps on Saturday plus all 3 stages on Sunday.

KALI Spring Enduro


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

*Kali spring enduro prize list*

Our good friends at KALI are kicking down a great prize list. The fastest man and woman in each event will each win a Kali helmet, and in the Super-D in addition to winning a helmet the fastest man and woman will also win a set of Kali knee/shin guards and a set of Kali elbow guards. And to give everyone a chance at the prize bounty we'll hold our usual Team Bigfoot prize raffle --- the better your overall result the more chances you have to win cool stuff from Kali, ODI Grips, Rock N Roll Lube, Bien Padre, Sock Guy & more.


----------



## Jim Mac (Jun 29, 2004)

Aside from their DH Series, here's the Eastern States Cup Enduro & Super D series: 
Eastern States Cup Enduro Series: 

July 6 Plattekill, NY NY State Championship/Independence Weekend Bike Gathering
July 14 Attitash, NH NH State Championship
July 28 Killington, VT VT State Championship
Aug 4 Sunday River, ME ME State Championship
Aug 25 Killington, VT Enduro Regional Championship

ESC SuperD Races – Not Counted for Series Standings in 2013
(more to be added)
May 25 Plattekill, NY NY State Championship
July 5 Plattekill, NY Independence Weekend Bike Gathering


----------



## batts65 (Nov 9, 2006)

nybike1971 said:


> Batts,
> 
> I like what I am hearing!
> 
> ...


Sorry Luca, never saw this post?? I wish we had the terrain that Italy and the rest of Europe has, but on the east coast we will be hard pressed to get long runs, I hope we can push 10 minutes on some stages, but others might only be 2-4 minutes. Really hard to say until we get the stages set up. I am hoping that racers will be out for at least 4 hours. Enduro should be part race, part adventure. I also do not want to have riders finishing up at 5pm and waiting on awards with a long drive home. Hopefully we can get the perfect balance between the two and give everyone a great race/ride experience. 
For this year we are sticking to ski mountain venues, mainly for the logistics of it all (power, parking, facilities etc) but who knows about next year.


----------



## Boyzee90 (Mar 14, 2013)

Anybody know about racing in Finland??


----------



## Verttii (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeps, we have a championship series and some separate races upcoming spring/summer. More info can be found from our website at Trek Enduro Series 2013 Unfortunately the site is at the moment only in Finnish language, but "in English" page is also upcoming soon.

But a short summary, 5 events in the official championship series, plus couple smaller separate races, dates and locations following:
4.5. Warm up -race, Calpis, Hämeenlinna
25.-26.5. SM1 Messilä, Lahti
15.-16.6. SM2 Laajavuori, Jyväskylä
5.-6.7. SM3 Åre, Sweden
1-2 separate smaller races in July/August
10.-11.8. SM4 Ounasvaara, Rovaniemi
14.-15.9. SM5 Location yet to be decided(couple of strong options available).

Official races are mostly lift asssisted, with possibly some transit stages that require pedaling. Weekend usually consists of Saturday practice and race on Sunday, starting around 11.00 while lifts start at 09.00 so usually race day practice available too... 
We have plans to try this season some event as two day race or Saturday prologue or similar, idea anyway to have a bit more "event" fiiling, rather than just-a-race. Not yet locked where this will be tested or if tested at all, but more info will follow when things clear up.

If more questions, you can ask here or PM me...


----------



## Jarno H (Mar 21, 2013)

In 2013 we will organize 5 Epic Enduro Weekends under the name 'The Blast'

The racing isn't super serious, it is more about enjoying awesome riding with old and new friends. The trails however are top notch, as we chose some of the best places to ride in Europe. 
You will be staying together with all riders in a nice accommodation. Meals are included, and with most events you have one uplift a day, with the additional +- 1000hm of pedal powered climbing.

Dates and locations for 2013 are:

The Blast #1 28th - 31st March 2013 Ardennes Belgium (sold out)
The Blast #2 23rd - 26th May 2013 Aosta Valley Italy
The Blast #3 20th - 23rd June 2013 Vosges France (sold out)
The Blast #4 18th - 21th July 2013 Koroska, Slovenia
The Blast #5 24th - 27th October 2013 Liguria Italy

For more info, check out The Blast - Epic Enduro Weekends 
or like the Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/ridewiththelocals


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

The Pisgah Enduro is a go. Permits, timing, and all that jazz.

A well established promoter in the area is putting it on.

And ignore that date.... it's June 15th.

Pisgah Enduro | Old Fort, North Carolina 28762 | Saturday, June 22, 2013


----------



## awr94903 (Jun 13, 2005)

Here's a recently announced 3 race series in Utah:

www.endurocupmtb.com


----------



## twowheelmotion (Feb 10, 2010)

Ashland is sick- 

This year will be different from years passed, so be ready for A LOT of riding in one day.. Tons of super fast single track. Mostly just a 5-7% descent where a little pedaling makes a big difference.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

The Moab enduro on May 3-4 is on Mag 7, which is a really fun area. It doesn't look too strenuous, and is at a lower elevation than most enduros in CO/UT, so it would be a great one for someone to get their feet wet.


----------



## robin_hood (Feb 8, 2006)

Wasington's new Enduro Series, the Cascadia Dirt Cup Starts this summer.

6/29 Yacolt Burn Enduro - Battle Ground
7/20 Dry Hill Enduro - Port Angeles
9/14 Capitol Forest Enduro - Olympia
9/28 Tiger Mountain Enduro - Issaquah 
10/20 TBA - Bellingham

http://cascadiadirtcup.org/


----------



## AZgtsMTB (Apr 19, 2013)

Question... Does anyone know of any enduro or Super D races in Arizona? I've done a bit of research but haven't found much...


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

You might ask in the AZ forum, it gets a lot more traffic and they tend to be a super helpful bunch. The only one I know of is a social/group ride that one guy puts together every year in Flagstaff. Follow the route, time yourself at each timed section and compare times at the end.

I'm sure there'll be others if not already, then soon.


----------



## JCL (Oct 17, 2006)

twowheelmotion said:


> Ashland is sick-
> 
> This year will be different from years passed, so be ready for A LOT of riding in one day.. Tons of super fast single track. Mostly just a 5-7% descent where a little pedaling makes a big difference.


Really?

I've been thinking about doing the Race but the helmet cam videos of the 2012 course on YouTube look insanely dull considering how much good riding there is in Ashland.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Fears Tears and Beers MTB Enduro in Ely, Nevada. 
June 15th, 2013 

Long loops of climbing and descending. Great singletrack trails.
Fun Run: ~13 miles, ~1500' elevation gain/loss 2 timed sections 
Beginner Class: 17.5 miles, 2,300' elevation gain/loss, 3 timed sections 
Sport Class: 26.6 miles, 3,500' elevation gain/loss, 4 timed sections 
Expert: 33.3 miles, 5,400' elevatin gain/loss, 6 timed sections 
Pro: ~40 miles, ~6000' climbing/ ~7500' descending, 7 timed sections

greatbasintrails.org
Like us on FB for updates


----------



## alewi11 (May 20, 2010)

KRob, I'm planning on heading out to the race. I would like to pre-ride the course next weekend. Is there a local bike shop that might be able to give directions?


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

alewi11 said:


> KRob, I'm planning on heading out to the race. I would like to pre-ride the course next weekend. Is there a local bike shop that might be able to give directions?


Everything will be ribboned by then but no arrows. Shoot me a pm, I'd be happy to show you around, or at least get you pointed in the right direction.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

KRob said:


> Fears Tears and Beers MTB Enduro in Ely, Nevada.
> June 15th, 2013
> 
> Long loops of climbing and descending. Great singletrack trails.
> ...


F'me, I have my boys that weekend so it is a no go for me. So bummed...


----------

